# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Cómo instalar un sistema de riego por goteo subterráneo

## Bruno Cillóniz

werwerwerwerwerew.jpg  Foto: portalfruticola.com     *Ventajas del riego por goteo en el huerto:* 
Por su comodidad y sus ventajas en cuanto al uso de agua, el más común de los sistemas de riego automático es el riego por goteo. Este sistema: 
 Supone un importante ahorro de agua ya que sale gota a gota y pasa directamente al suelo, siendo casi nada el agua que se evapora. 
 Realiza un aporte de agua más constante (poca cantidad pero riegos más juntos), lo que reduce el estrés hídrico que pueden sufrir las plantas por diferencias en la cantidad de agua disponible en la zona de las raíces. 
 Se adapta a cualquier clase de cultivo, pues la cantidad de agua aportada se programa en función de las necesidades de cada grupo de plantas y, además, está a ras de suelo por lo que no interfiere con el espacio de las plantas. 
 No necesita que se realicen movimientos de tierra, como es el caso de otros sistemas como el de tuberías enterradas. 
 Es más cómodo y menos trabajoso que cualquier sistema manual, lo que implica un importante ahorro de tiempo. 
 Minimiza el lavado de nutrientes en el sustrato que se produce cuando el agua de riego los arrastra hacia abajo. Con el riego por goteo, tanto la velocidad del agua como la cantidad son demasiado bajas como para favorecer la pérdida de nutrientes.  *¿Qué necesita tu instalación de riego por goteo?* 
Los componentes de la instalación son:  Un grifo o toma de agua.Un cabezal de riego o programador. Este dispositivo, que suele funcionar con pilas, se conectará al grifo y será el encargado de abrirlo y cerrarlo según lo hayamos programado.Un regulador de presión. No es indispensable pero es muy útil conectarlo a la salida del programador para que disminuya la presión a la que sale el agua del grifo (la  presión que necesitan los goteros es menor, por lo que así protegemos la instalación).Red de distribución: tuberías con goteros integrados o un conjunto de tubos sin goteros en los que realizaremos orificios donde nos interese para poner en ellos goteros o boquillas difusoras.Piezas auxiliares como llaves, codos para unir los tubos en curvas o ángulos, etc.
Cómo instalar un riego por goteo superficial. 
Video 1   
Video 2   
Riego por Goteo Subterráneo 
Video 1   
Video 2   
Es un sistema de riego que utiliza una red de tuberías para distribuir el agua filtrada y  presurizada a las líneas emisoras que se encuentran bajo la superficie del terreno y junto a la línea de cultivo. Los emisores en línea aportan un caudal unitario por cada punto de emisión que suele estar comprendido en el intervalo 0,6-8 l/h.    El volumen de agua aportado bajo la superficie del suelo (la más cercana a las plantas) genera una distribución espacial de la misma denominada bulbo húmedo. La forma y tamaño de este bulbo húmedo es diferente a la del riego localizado superficial. 
El agua se distribuye en todas direcciones por capilaridad condicionada por la acción continua de la fuerza de la gravedad. 
La forma del bulbo húmedo depende del tipo de suelo, del caudal de los emisores y de la práctica de riego (duración y frecuencia de cada riego). Dependiendo de la separación de estos puntos, del caudal unitario, del tipo de suelo y la práctica de riego se pueden tener tantos bulbos húmedos como puntos de emisión o una única banda húmeda continua por cada línea emisora. 
La localización en profundidad permite que la tubería no se encuentre expuesta en superficie y que el patrón de distribución de agua generado sea distinto con una reducida/nula área mojada en superficie cuando se realiza una práctica de riego adecuada. Todas las ventajas, económicas, agronómicas y ecológicas son inherentes a la localización en profundidad (no expuesta en superficie) y al patrón de distribución de agua generado bajo esta circunstancia (ausencia de agua sobre la superficie del suelo).  *Tubería localizada en profundidad*  No expuesta a la radiación solar incidente.Posibilidad de realizar cualquiera tarea profesional y/o lúdica antes, durante y tras el riego.Paisajismo  El sistema de riego subterráneo permite no interfiere con el diseño visual y estético de parques y jardines. No hay elementos visibles.Seguridad  No hay elementos expuestos que se puedan dañar por causa fortuita. Ausencia de vandalismo. *Menor área mojada en superficie*  Menor evaporación. Mayor volumen de agua disponible.Menor concentración salina en la zona radicular activa.Ausencia de problemas derivados de los precipitados calcáreos.Disminución de la presencia de malas hierbas.Menos enfermedades.Permite el empleo de agua residual tratada y las aguas con un contenido en sales superior a los niveles de tolerancia en superficie.
Las ventajas mencionadas producen una reacción positiva en el cultivo incrementando los rendimientos obtenidos a través de una disminución de las situaciones de estrés.  *RECOMENDACIONES PARA EL DISEÑO DE RIEGO POR GOTEO SUBTERRÁNEO *      *Fuente: portalfruticola.com* Temas similares: Esquema de un Sistema de Riego por Goteo Sistema de riego por goteo subterráneo, solución al problema de desperdicio de agua Riego por goteo subterráneo en caña de azúcar Asesoria e instalacion del sistema de riego por goteo uva de mesa Pobladores cañetanos de Chilca aprenden a implementar sistema de riego por goteo

----------

